# Why should you?



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Really! Why? :devil:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Because.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Because we should so let's make the most of it and not complain about it afterwards!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, let's analyse this question, shall we? Should we? Maybe not, and if we should, then why? Why comes from the Old English _hwi_, should comes from the Old English _sceolde_, and you comes from the Old English _eow_, but _hwi sceolde eow cearian?_


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Well, let's analyse this question, shall we? Should we? Maybe not, and if we should, then why? Why comes from the Old English _hwi_, should comes from the Old English _sceolde_, and you comes from the Old English _eow_, but _hwi sceolde eow cearian?_


The way I pronounce _hwi _makes it sound like my answer will be in the negative anyway...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I did already, lots of times, and it was usually great. I'm going to again too, when I get a chance. 

That's why you should.


----------



## MichaelSolo (Mar 12, 2013)

I think I shouldn't, but I'll do it anyway.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

I always thought "Why _don't _we?" was a more pertinent question...

(...especially if followed by "...do it in the road")


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Why shouldn't I (or we)?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Because I like men who wear skirts, damn it!


----------



## MichaelSolo (Mar 12, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> Because I like men who wear skirts, damn it!


Not an excuse.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

MichaelSolo said:


> Not an excuse.


But he's going to anyway.


----------



## MichaelSolo (Mar 12, 2013)

science said:


> But he's going to anyway.


Yeah____________


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Because I like men who wear skirts, damn it!


But do they like you or are they just some wild Scots ?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Why should I,that is the question .
That was the original but Shakespeare decided to change it.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I shouldn't, I know......


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

..just because it might vex someone!

/ptr


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

ptr said:


> ..just because it might vex someone!
> 
> /ptr


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Why should you?


If I don't, someone else will.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Warum? Pourquois? Perche ? Pochemu ? Zashto ?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Because I like men who wear skirts, damn it!


You're closer to Scotland than I am, I say, 'why not go for it?'


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

何故？なぜ？Naze?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Indeed. I'm absolutely nonplussed as to why people don't, in deed, do it


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> 何故？なぜ？Naze?


それを行う、する必要があります。


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

rrudolph said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBhjGIdL5cM


..vexing is fun!

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> それを行う、する必要があります。


Oh Google Translate...when will you understand grammar?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> Oh Google Translate...when will you understand grammar?


Grammar good Translate is Google never very.


----------

